# Hypothetical Question



## Shaun Bowler (Apr 2, 2012)

Your number one employee is coming back to work this week after a WC injury.
For some reason the owner shared # 1's personal and medical information with a subordinate of "Employee #1.
Email Verified.
Employee#1 will be returning to work.
The HR Dept has completed an investigation into the Employee#1 complaint (backed up by email) and determined Supervisor F'd Up.
Questions
-How does Supervisor "welcome back" #1?
-How much longer does the "Company" have before a lawsuit backed up by the Company HR Investigation,confirming #1's complaints, fire and "settle out of court" with #1?
-Does anyone have any ideas how to make this right?:msp_scared:


----------



## boilerbound (Apr 2, 2012)

*tell the truth*

If the supervisor who messed up is the owner then they have no option but to tell the truth and appologize. In doing so they may avoid the lawsuit, but will probably still have to pay. Either way they pay, but at least if it's behind closed doors they may be able to save face.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Boiler,
The owner and supervisor or not the same.
The supervisor has never done tree work.
Not related to the family either.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 2, 2012)

*appoligize !*

In sensitive matters such as this I would very emphatically Require that the supervisor make a Public apology directly to the #1 at a special employee meeting! i.e. safety meeting that you employ the skills and abilities of #1 as a teaching role let #1 teach a portion of the meeting. Play to his Ego by stroking it a little! I don't mean to demean the Supervisor, but by letting the #1 Know that you support him he will be less apt to want to seek compensatory damages from you (as his protector)! Further thank the supervisor for Man'ing up in front of the crew for his mistake! 
Hope that helps


----------



## boilerbound (Apr 6, 2012)

*Humility*

Fairbanks is right. Little humbling of the supervisor will go a long way for himself and the owner.


----------

